# Clamoroso Giletti: La7 batte Fazio negli ascolti tv



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2018)

Sembrava utopia, il fatto che La7 potesse battere nello share un programma di punta di Rai 1, ed invece è successo. Ieri, *domenica 27 maggio*, la trasmissione del presentatore ex-Rai *Massimo Giletti*, *Non è l'arena*, ha battuto *Che Tempo Che Fa* di *Fabio Fazio* in onda sul primo canale. Certamente, la trasmissione del settimo canale ha beneficiato anche del traino del caos politico dovuto al fallimento del tentativo da parte di Lega e 5 Stelle di creare un governo, a causa del veto di Mattarella su Savona come Ministro dell'economia.

I dati sono i seguenti: Che Tempo Che Fa ha realizzato 3.289.000 spettatori pari al 14.3% di share mentre la parte del "Tavolo" ha ottenuto 1.759.000 spettatori pari all’11.8% di share. Non è l'arena, invece, ha totalizzato 2.485.000 spettatori con il 13.5% di share. In sovrapposizione (ossia la fascia oraria in cui i due programmi sono andati in onda in contemporanea) dalle 20.51 alle 0.31, Rai1 ha fatto il 13.45%, *La7 il 13.66%*. A vincere la serata, in ogni caso, è stato Amici di Maria De Filippi su Canale 5 con il 20.2% di share.

Un risultato clamoroso per Massimo Giletti che, prima di debuttare su La7, disse in merito al suo competitor: "_Fazio? Noi siamo piccoli, ma a volte anche la Juventus fatica col Sassuolo_."


----------



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sembrava utopia, il fatto che La7 potesse battere nello share un programma di punta di Rai 1, ed invece è successo. Ieri, *domenica 27 maggio*, la trasmissione del presentatore ex-Rai *Massimo Giletti*, *Non è l'arena*, ha battuto *Che Tempo Che Fa* di *Fabio Fazio* in onda sul primo canale. Certamente, la trasmissione del settimo canale ha beneficiato anche del traino del caos politico dovuto al fallimento del tentativo da parte di Lega e 5 Stelle di creare un governo, a causa del veto di Mattarella su Savona come Ministro dell'economia.
> 
> I dati sono i seguenti: Che Tempo Che Fa ha realizzato 3.289.000 spettatori pari al 14.3% di share mentre la parte del "Tavolo" ha ottenuto 1.759.000 spettatori pari all’11.8% di share. Non è l'arena, invece, ha totalizzato 2.485.000 spettatori con il 13.5% di share. In sovrapposizione (ossia la fascia oraria in cui i due programmi sono andati in onda in contemporanea) dalle 20.51 alle 0.31, Rai1 ha fatto il 13.45%, *La7 il 13.66%*. A vincere la serata, in ogni caso, è stato Amici di Maria De Filippi su Canale 5 con il 20.2% di share.
> 
> Un risultato clamoroso per Massimo Giletti che, prima di debuttare su La7, disse in merito al suo competitor: "_Fazio? Noi siamo piccoli, ma a volte anche la Juventus fatica col Sassuolo_."


.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2018)

Godo!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sembrava utopia, il fatto che La7 potesse battere nello share un programma di punta di Rai 1, ed invece è successo. Ieri, *domenica 27 maggio*, la trasmissione del presentatore ex-Rai *Massimo Giletti*, *Non è l'arena*, ha battuto *Che Tempo Che Fa* di *Fabio Fazio* in onda sul primo canale. Certamente, la trasmissione del settimo canale ha beneficiato anche del traino del caos politico dovuto al fallimento del tentativo da parte di Lega e 5 Stelle di creare un governo, a causa del veto di Mattarella su Savona come Ministro dell'economia.
> 
> I dati sono i seguenti: Che Tempo Che Fa ha realizzato 3.289.000 spettatori pari al 14.3% di share mentre la parte del "Tavolo" ha ottenuto 1.759.000 spettatori pari all’11.8% di share. Non è l'arena, invece, ha totalizzato 2.485.000 spettatori con il 13.5% di share. In sovrapposizione (ossia la fascia oraria in cui i due programmi sono andati in onda in contemporanea) dalle 20.51 alle 0.31, Rai1 ha fatto il 13.45%, *La7 il 13.66%*. A vincere la serata, in ogni caso, è stato Amici di Maria De Filippi su Canale 5 con il 20.2% di share.
> 
> Un risultato clamoroso per Massimo Giletti che, prima di debuttare su La7, disse in merito al suo competitor: "_Fazio? Noi siamo piccoli, ma a volte anche la Juventus fatica col Sassuolo_."



Bé ti credo...ieri su La7 parlavano dell'italia, giro su rai 1 e trovo fedez e jax che cantano "E compreremo un altro esame all'universtiààààà...."

Imbarazzo totale...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé ti credo...ieri su La7 parlavano dell'italia, giro su rai 1 e trovo fedez e jax che cantano "E compreremo un altro esame all'universtiààààà...."
> 
> Imbarazzo totale...


E' comunque un'umiliazione farsi battere da La7, specie se sei il presentatore più pagato della Rai e conduci il programma più costoso di tutta l'azienda e, forse, di tutta la televisione dopo Sanremo. Non ci sono scusanti.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sembrava utopia, il fatto che La7 potesse battere nello share un programma di punta di Rai 1, ed invece è successo. Ieri, *domenica 27 maggio*, la trasmissione del presentatore ex-Rai *Massimo Giletti*, *Non è l'arena*, ha battuto *Che Tempo Che Fa* di *Fabio Fazio* in onda sul primo canale. Certamente, la trasmissione del settimo canale ha beneficiato anche del traino del caos politico dovuto al fallimento del tentativo da parte di Lega e 5 Stelle di creare un governo, a causa del veto di Mattarella su Savona come Ministro dell'economia.
> 
> I dati sono i seguenti: Che Tempo Che Fa ha realizzato 3.289.000 spettatori pari al 14.3% di share mentre la parte del "Tavolo" ha ottenuto 1.759.000 spettatori pari all’11.8% di share. Non è l'arena, invece, ha totalizzato 2.485.000 spettatori con il 13.5% di share. In sovrapposizione (ossia la fascia oraria in cui i due programmi sono andati in onda in contemporanea) dalle 20.51 alle 0.31, Rai1 ha fatto il 13.45%, *La7 il 13.66%*. A vincere la serata, in ogni caso, è stato Amici di Maria De Filippi su Canale 5 con il 20.2% di share.
> 
> Un risultato clamoroso per Massimo Giletti che, prima di debuttare su La7, disse in merito al suo competitor: "_Fazio? Noi siamo piccoli, ma a volte anche la Juventus fatica col Sassuolo_."



In una situazione come quella dell'Italia attuale, una qualunque persona dotata di coscienza si interessa a quello che sta succedendo, visto che alla fine viene deciso il destino dei cittadini italiani. Quindi mi pare normalissimo uno share simile, in altri paesi avrebbero fatto % molto molto più alte in una situazione simile.

Pertanto, quello che mi lascia letteralmente esterrefatto è che 1 telespettatore su 5 abbia guardato la De Filippi. Pazzesco.
Poi si ha anche il coraggio di lamentarsi di come va il paese. Per me è una roba da pazzi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Maggio 2018)

Il dato più scandaloso è il 20% della transessuale su canale 5


----------



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il dato più scandaloso è il 20% della transessuale su canale 5


Tra l'altro Amici è in netto calo quest'anno. Gli altri anni faceva mooolto di più.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In una situazione come quella dell'Italia attuale, una qualunque persona dotata di coscienza si interessa a quello che sta succedendo, visto che alla fine viene deciso il destino dei cittadini italiani. Quindi mi pare normalissimo uno share simile, in altri paesi avrebbero fatto % molto molto più alte in una situazione simile.
> 
> Pertanto, quello che mi lascia letteralmente esterrefatto è che 1 telespettatore su 5 abbia guardato la De Filippi. Pazzesco.
> Poi si ha anche il coraggio di lamentarsi di come va il paese. Per me è una roba da pazzi.


Farsi battere da La7 con il 13% (dato oggettivamente flop per un'ammiraglia rispetto ad un canale secondario), è un'umiliazione senza se e ma.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sembrava utopia, il fatto che La7 potesse battere nello share un programma di punta di Rai 1, ed invece è successo. Ieri, *domenica 27 maggio*, la trasmissione del presentatore ex-Rai *Massimo Giletti*, *Non è l'arena*, ha battuto *Che Tempo Che Fa* di *Fabio Fazio* in onda sul primo canale. Certamente, la trasmissione del settimo canale ha beneficiato anche del traino del caos politico dovuto al fallimento del tentativo da parte di Lega e 5 Stelle di creare un governo, a causa del veto di Mattarella su Savona come Ministro dell'economia.
> 
> I dati sono i seguenti: Che Tempo Che Fa ha realizzato 3.289.000 spettatori pari al 14.3% di share mentre la parte del "Tavolo" ha ottenuto 1.759.000 spettatori pari all’11.8% di share. Non è l'arena, invece, ha totalizzato 2.485.000 spettatori con il 13.5% di share. In sovrapposizione (ossia la fascia oraria in cui i due programmi sono andati in onda in contemporanea) dalle 20.51 alle 0.31, Rai1 ha fatto il 13.45%, *La7 il 13.66%*. A vincere la serata, in ogni caso, è stato Amici di Maria De Filippi su Canale 5 con il 20.2% di share.
> 
> Un risultato clamoroso per Massimo Giletti che, prima di debuttare su La7, disse in merito al suo competitor: "_Fazio? Noi siamo piccoli, ma a volte anche la Juventus fatica col Sassuolo_."


.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Maggio 2018)

Ottimo, così un po' di gente ha visto il video del Dibba contro Mattarella


----------



## fabri47 (29 Maggio 2018)

*Massimo Giletti a Il Giornale: "Ho vinto su Fazio facendo servizio pubblico contro nani e ballerine di Rai 1. Per la Rai ero populista? Il populismo è la scusa della classe dirigente che non vuole capire che la gente vuole cambiare".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Massimo Giletti a Il Giornale: "Ho vinto su Fazio facendo servizio pubblico contro nani e ballerine di Rai 1. Per la Rai ero populista? Il populismo è la scusa della classe dirigente che non vuole capire che la gente vuole cambiare".*


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Massimo Giletti a Il Giornale: "Ho vinto su Fazio facendo servizio pubblico contro nani e ballerine di Rai 1. Per la Rai ero populista? Il populismo è la scusa della classe dirigente che non vuole capire che la gente vuole cambiare".*



Meglio populisti che servì alla Vespa Fazio Berlinguer


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Amici è in netto calo quest'anno. Gli altri anni faceva mooolto di più.
> 
> 
> Farsi battere da La7 con il 13% (dato oggettivamente flop per un'ammiraglia rispetto ad un canale secondario), è un'umiliazione senza se e ma.



Quello che dici è fuori discussione.

Per come sono stato cresciuto io in famiglia, l'altro ieri si sta in casa a discutere di politica, perchè solo gli ignoranti non capiscono che la politica incide direttamente sul destino di tutti noi. Il popolo decide la propria classe politica, non viceversa. Per cui bisogna informarsi, confrontarsi, partecipare e decidere. Il diritto di voto è uno strumento conquistato dopo secoli e bisognerebbe avere coscienza del suo reale potere, potere che abbiamo grazie a dio, visto che gran parte della popolazione mondiale questo diritto non ce l'ha...

Per questo motivo, per me è normalissimo che abbia stravinto LA7 dove hanno trasmesso interventi, interviste e hanno discusso di quello che stava succedendo rispetto ai sorrisino stupidi di Fazio, ma resto ancora disgustato dal fatto che 1 quinto degli spettatori abbiano preferito guardarsi la De Filippi, perchè parliamo di oltre 5 milioni di persone che a settembre, piaccia o no, saranno chiamati a votare... e chi votano? il campione di Amici???


----------



## fabri47 (29 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quello che dici è fuori discussione.
> 
> Per come sono stato cresciuto io in famiglia, l'altro ieri si sta in casa a discutere di politica, perchè solo gli ignoranti non capiscono che la politica incide direttamente sul destino di tutti noi. Il popolo decide la propria classe politica, non viceversa. Per cui bisogna informarsi, confrontarsi, partecipare e decidere. Il diritto di voto è uno strumento conquistato dopo secoli e bisognerebbe avere coscienza del suo reale potere, potere che abbiamo grazie a dio, visto che gran parte della popolazione mondiale questo diritto non ce l'ha...
> 
> Per questo motivo, per me è normalissimo che abbia stravinto LA7 dove hanno trasmesso interventi, interviste e hanno discusso di quello che stava succedendo rispetto ai sorrisino stupidi di Fazio, ma resto ancora disgustato dal fatto che 1 quinto degli spettatori abbiano preferito guardarsi la De Filippi, perchè parliamo di oltre 5 milioni di persone che a settembre, piaccia o no, saranno chiamati a votare... e chi votano? il campione di Amici???


Che poi anche Fazio ha parlato di politica con l'intervista alla Casellati e le telefonate di Di Maio e Martina. Giusto per far capire quanto sia stato un flop e rifiutato dal pubblico che gli ha preferito Giletti (che piaccia o meno, gli è stato cancellato il programma su Rai 1 in maniera improvvisa e vergognosa).


----------



## fabri47 (29 Maggio 2018)

*Intanto Giletti show da Myrta Merlino su La7.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Intanto Giletti show da Myrta Merlino su La7.*



Che ha detto?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *massimo giletti a il giornale: "ho vinto su fazio facendo servizio pubblico contro nani e ballerine di rai 1. Per la rai ero populista? Il populismo è la scusa della classe dirigente che non vuole capire che la gente vuole cambiare".*



amen


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che poi anche Fazio ha parlato di politica con l'intervista alla Casellati e le telefonate di Di Maio e Martina. Giusto per far capire quanto sia stato un flop e rifiutato dal pubblico che gli ha preferito Giletti (che piaccia o meno, gli è stato cancellato il programma su Rai 1 in maniera improvvisa e vergognosa).



Giusto, penso sia una questione di stile di narrazione. Fazio non parla di politica, offre una vetrina ai politici, cosa ben diversa secondo me.
Se vuoi farti qualche idea non guardi Fazio, penso sia questo il punto del suo flop, e chi intende informarsi e capire non ama vedere leccate e sorrisini.


----------



## juventino (29 Maggio 2018)

Beh Fazio fa una propaganda libtards scandalosa. Aggiungiamoci che l’Italia, nonostante tutto, è comunque un paese tendenzialmente conservatore e il gioco è fatto.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che ha detto?


Non sto vedendo, purtroppo non posso al momento. Guarderò successivamente.

Anzi, se ci siete, guardatelo così ci informate.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Maggio 2018)

*Giletti stamattina a L'aria che tira: "Battere Rai 1 è qualcosa di insolito. Fare un 13.50% contro la concorrenza significa che la gente ti ha cercato perchè facevi informazione, mentre da altre parti legittimamente si è scelto di fare altro. Ringrazio Andrea Salerno (direttore di La7 n.d.r.), perchè i direttori sono dei punti di riferimento e con Enrico Mentana abbiamo fatto una maratona lunga". *


----------

